# And then there were three...



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Like a brief summer storm 
She was here but now gone
Three days has it been
Three days seem so long

Wet cold and afraid
Was how she came to me
Pulled from the water
An innocent I did see

Through this very young one
Once more would I get
Once more a chance
To repay old debts

The weeks went by
Till five did they count
Time enough to grow strong
Time enough to move out

New confidence replaced 
What was shivering doubt
Swift flight replaced
What was fluttering about

As afternoon came 
On her last day here
She stood alone on her windowsill

I did understand 
Her need to go
I asked her to come in
Her look told me no

I left her there
And when I came back
An emptiness stood
Where once she looked back

Wind and sun in her face
A streak through the sky
She who was here but now gone
Makes a strong man now cry

The mocha winged bird
We spent so much time on
Has a new master now
The pull of the horizon

We who remain 
Sit in still silence now 
No tap of feet on hard floor
No one flitting about

Chicken, Anna and I
Back in our routine
Naps, cookies and work
While one of us preens

Another difference beyond
We’re all 3 days older
Is the absence of weight 
I feel on my right shoulder.


OK, so I'm not a poet, Marines aren't known for their language skills...

It looks like Homie is gone for good, it's been 3 days since she left. She was showing signs of being restless and being clingy at the same time. I think she was having difficulty with wanting to stay here with her family and the instinctual drive she had to leave the "nest".

I have to admit I really enjoyed the time she was here and was hoping she'd join the small feral flock here at the building but I haven't seen her. Maybe she'll come back and visit occasionally, who knows...

Anyway, with her gone I guess that's my cue to "fly the coop" from the forum as well. I've enjoyed reading the post here and participating as well. 

I encourage all of you to take an active role in animal rights, they really need our help. You are all the kind of people who understand that or you wouldn't be on this board. Each of you can and do make a difference.

Well I guess that's about it. Y'all take care.

Kevin


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Kevin,

Beautiful poem...I think you captured how many of our members feel when it's time to release their recovered little "patients."

Don't be surprised if Homie comes back to say Hello...

Also, just wanted to say that I hope you will reconsider "flying the coop." I've enjoyed your posts, as I'm sure others have. There is no requirement for actually owning pigeons to be a participant here. I myself, do not own any birds in the literal sense...."my" birds are the feral flock who come to me for a bite to eat and a nice visit.

Well, thanks for all your contributions, especially the poem and lovely photo....please don't be a stranger!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is a very lovely poem Kevin! I, too, hope you decide not to "fly the coop" on us here at Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've enjoyed your posts Kevin, sorry to see you go.
I also hope you come back and visit.

fp


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Kevin-- don't know if you'll read this, but that poem brought tears to my eyes. I hope your lovely pigeon is flying free somewhere with a healthy and prosperous flock. And too, I hope some other hard-luck pigeon is lucky enough to find itself in need of your care.....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hope you stay...*

 Wow Kevin...your poem was very impacting and the picture of Homies feather sure brought it all together. I too hope that you will reconsider. You helped a pigeon in distress and you never know, another one may come along. 

There are pigeons who are looking for homes you know. I am sure Terry can assist you if you feel there is a void in your life. 

Besides, it is nice having a tough Marine here on the forum.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm a little late here in responding....I've been missing posts lately and every so often I see them again when someone responds and bumps it up.  

Kevin, that was a very emotional and well written poem. You really captured the events and put them to words in a great tribute to "Homie". Well done, well vocalized and great imagery.

As others have stated, you're more that welcome to stay here, visit, lurk or whatever and hopefully you will be back.


Take comfort in the fact that Homie is flying free and happy with her fellow comrads thankful for you and for her life!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, thank you all for your kind post! 

Homie has indeed been back to visit several times and is roosting in her/his favorite spot here in the studio even as we speak. 

When Homie came back this afternoon, I noticed a difference is her/his behavior though. She (from now on "she") seemed distant and while she liked me "grooming" her, made no effort to hop on my shoulder. She did eat up a storm and then slept really soundly. Later in the afternoon I went over to her, picked her up and that seemed to break the ice. She spent the rest of the day on my shoulder taking a long nap...

I have to admit a strong desire to close the window and keep her here but that goes against everything I believe in. I wish that every living thing gets the chance to achieve it's full potential, whether it be a human being or rock dove. For Homie, that would be finding a mate, and living a free full life.

I'm torn though between the argument of what's the best thing to do and what's the right thing to do... I guess by keeping the window open She can decide for herself. What is it they say? "If you really love something set it free"


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Kevin,

Thanks for the wonderful update!

It sounds like Homie has the best of both worlds now....freedom when she chooses it and a secure, loving haven when she needs it.

Linda


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I know, makes me want to come back as a pigeon and live with myself... wait, did that make sense?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome back*

Hi Kevin, we are glad you are still here! Looks like "And then there were three..." ended up being "Homies Adventure!" Why do these darn pigeons put us thru this  ?????


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Love It!*

I enjoyed your peom. What a adventure you had with Homie. She sound sweet. Maybe one day she'll surpize you and bring a family by. I had that joy with black pigeon named Birdie. He bought his red wife and many youngsters by though out the years. Debbie


----------

